# Fabulous planted paradise



## ndrj1 (27 Jun 2016)

...

Hehehe, tricked you all!

My post here is about my bowl which is ANYTHING BUT paradisiac. 

It's a 40 litre glass bowl, with a fluvial 206 filter, inline CO2 running from a sodastream kit through a lily pipe attachment. Lighting Aquay ray mini tile 400. Unheated. Dry saltFerts are dosed 6 days per week excluding sundays when I do around an 80% water change.

It's been up and running about 2 months almost and is looking murky to say the least.

Yesterday after the water change the water was crystalline.... well, it looked more like lemonade ... but today it looks ... grey??

Any ideas from you veterans what could be causing this??

Potential causes I have (maybe) ruled out...

1) CO2 entering though filter inlet rather than outlet pipe. I tried it originally and the water was both murky AND looked like flat grey fizzy pop.

2) water movement- the lily pipe outlet throws a vicious torrent into the aquarium when I raise it above water level. It currently sits under the surface producing a nice little water tornado effect.

Any more ideas guys? Please refer to pictures if need be. This really isn't the beautiful object I wanted to create 

Sorry for tricking you into reading :/

Love!

John


----------



## zozo (28 Jun 2016)

It most likely is a bacterial bloom..  commenly in new setups, but also can occur in mature tanks.. In new setups this can hold on for quite some time but goes away and occurs less often when tank slowly matures.. Often occurs after a water change, or a substrate disturbance, the bacteria multiply so rapidly they cloud the water and make it look milky.

Ps.. Your bowl indeed looks fabulous,,


----------



## rebel (28 Jun 2016)

Smashing bowl! It can also be 'green water' which can apparently look gray. Do you have a uv filter handy for kicks and giggles?


----------

